# Fe and Fi



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Kanerou said:


> This is Socionics subforum. We crucify people for typos!
> 
> *boots her out*


*abuses the edit feature*


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Ananael said:


> *abuses the edit feature*


Destroying the evidence! D:< You were too wily today, but I'll get solid proof next time. *melts into the shadows and stares disapprovingly*


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

:dry:
What she thought of it was valid enough, given this: 



cyamitide said:


> In your own words, what are the differences between them?
> 
> 
> What have your experiences been like with either?
> ...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I like the term intersubjectivity to describe Fi though. It's so fucking apt. And I agree with that Fi is really the same in how it's experienced. If you carefully study Thomson's description you actually see how she touches on the attraction-repulsion mechanism that socionics focuses on. It's just not as readily apparent. Thomson's Fi description is also less categorical overall as she seems more interested to describe how the process is experienced as opposed to describing its cognitive mechanics. Makes for a slightly different perspective in how the description looks like as well. The form may be different but the content appears as similar.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Ananael said:


> I am quite aware of all of this mate, people make typos.
> And Lenore Thompson isn't particularly relevant here.


No need to be snarky, your Fe is showing Lol. Fi will eat you up if you make the mistake of trying to make it out to be irrational....typo or not, just saying !!


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> No need to be snarky, your Fe is showing Lol. Fi will eat you up if you make the mistake of trying to make it out to be irrational....typo or not, just saying !!


...careful~ :crazy:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> No need to be snarky, your Fe is showing Lol. Fi will eat you up if you make the mistake of trying to make it out to be irrational....typo or not, just saying !!


Or inferior Te?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

ephemereality said:


> Or inferior Te?


Yes, that too


----------



## erodgere (Feb 17, 2013)

Fi with Te
Fe with Ti

The End.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Judson said:


> Fi with Te
> Fe with Ti
> 
> The End.


If that was the end of it, there wouldn't be so much confusion regarding what is Fe and what is Fi.


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

In my own experience only, summed up in this post > http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/164008-measuring-functions-ti.html#post4204123 (yes I derailed a Ti thread to talk about Fi. How Fi of me)

Edit: Sorry I hadn't seen this was posted in the socionics forum. Whoops.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> No need to be snarky, your Fe is showing Lol. Fi will eat you up if you make the mistake of trying to make it out to be irrational....typo or not, just saying !!


Lol I do what I want, I don't care about your Fi. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

mushr00m said:


> .


I agree. ;]


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

Ananael said:


> Fe usually adjusts itself in order to get other people to share the same emotions or values that the user thinks others should express concern over or have a response to. Fi users adjust themselves based on the amount of closeness they feel with others and how much investment they put into the matter at hand.


I like the above description.

ok. my idea about Fi and Fe from two types I know are the types of the people involved.

(this is gonna be on a gamma-alpha scale so sorry if you wanted the beta-delta version.)

ESE-
Sees relations in terms of "connection" Am I connecting with the other person is the main question.

ESI-
Sees relations in terms of approval of what the other person is doing. Are they doing something I don't approve of? Do they have an inherent character flaw?

both types are sensual and love in a very earthy way and show LOTS of affection all the time.

It's hard to think of many differences here actually :S

uh... ha ha


when both types listen to my LII father...
ESI-politely pretends to understand and nods head with subtle smiling (smiling subtly is part of the polite facade)
ESE- randomly shouts and suggests alternative ideas to LII ideas very enthusiastically while LII explains how ideas are not as good as his own.

ESI will also shoot down my ideas in a different situation.

I think leading Fi and Ti shoot down other ideas that go against dom leading function. using facts(Se) as with the ESI to re-establish Fi values and LII negating ideas(Ne) as a way to limit possibilities back to Ti logic.

ok. thats off topic ha ha.


just ignore this post lol
this
might be more Se versus Si but the ESI likes hardwood floors and the ESE likes carpet. I actually saw this extinguishment argument take place as both parties stubbornly insisted on their own sensory ideation.

Fe and Fi are pretty similar to me. My mom ESE acts polite all the time, although in a goofy way and is NAturally that way whereas the ESI will act polite but is more naturally wild and playful while being quite rude, (only around friends though)


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Ananael said:


> Lol I do what I want, I don't care about your Fi. Haters gonna hate.


Ouch, your Fe is making want to puke, ok so i just barfed in my mouth a bit


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Ouch, your Fe is making want to puke, ok so i just barfed in my mouth a bit


Lol, socionics IMs aren't an excuse for your poor dietary habits.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> Lol, socionics IMs aren't an excuse for your poor dietary habits.


But what about Si superego? :shocked:


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Ouch, your Fe is making want to puke, ok so i just barfed in my mouth a bit


yummy :happy:


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Ananael said:


> But what about Si superego? :shocked:


That would mean valued Se.
From this we have: Se - puking on others, Si - puking a little in one's mouth. It fits :kitteh:


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> That would mean valued Se.
> From this we have: Se - puking on others, Si - puking a little in one's mouth. It fits :kitteh:


Perhaps my current assessment of my type is accurate in this case. xD


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

cyamitide said:


> Lol, socionics IMs aren't an excuse for your poor dietary habits.


Blame Fe, that's what it does to me, makes me puke all over the place. Makes me gag just thinking about it:tongue:


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Blame Fe, that's what it does to me, makes me puke all over the place. Makes me gag just thinking about it:tongue:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

liminalthought said:


> View attachment 85652


heh, yep, looks just like that  Red is for the angry Fe, yellow is for the sunny lets agree with everyone, blue, well i'll keep that one to myself, ha !! :kitteh:


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> heh, yep, looks just like that  Red is for the angry Fe, yellow is for the sunny lets agree with everyone, blue, well i'll keep that one to myself, ha !! :kitteh:


its color coded!?!:shocked: your stomach must have a language of its own....wait...dietary IE's...no way:shocked:

There's new work to be done!
*storms out*


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

liminalthought said:


> its color coded!?!:shocked: your stomach must have a language of its own....wait...dietary IE's...no way:shocked:
> 
> There's new work to be done!
> *storms out*


haha!!....i'm over and out in this thread, all these codes ILILILIK&*(^%$## are making my head hurt. It's been fun trolling with the INTJ's, i get you and i know you get me, Lols. Get back to me once you figure out the new Fi system, ROFL


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Monkey King said:


> I agree. ;]


Excuse me?


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

mushr00m said:


> Excuse me?


"." 

^ my words about how I perceive Fi. "It really isn't anyone business." 
---
It was a half joke kinda thing.


----------



## HKitty (Oct 11, 2013)

Hmm... I think, at times, Fe is about creating emotions for other people. Like being happy, sad, angry, or even neutral, because of the effect it has on other people vs. because that's how you feel (Fi). Both Fi and Fe express emotions, and they can express it in the same degree. I think the difference might be the reason/purpose behind their emotions.


----------

